
Computer History Museum opens in Mountain View - igriot
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=%2Fc%2Fa%2F2011%2F01%2F16%2FBU6N1H999R.DTL
======
100k
I didn't realize they weren't "open" before!

This place is super cool. We showed up late for the Difference Engine
demonstration, but the volunteer re-ran it just for us.

The collection in impressive, lots of cool stuff to look at ("We went to the
moon with _that_??").

------
ben1040
I went here last year (the article's title confused me; didn't realize it
didn't have regular hours until now) and was extremely impressed by the
collection.

Plenty of enormous machines to marvel at, and plenty of smaller examples I
once used to have at home or work that I got all nostalgic about.

Definitely a cool place to check out if you're visiting the area.

------
rabble
Yeah, i was shocked, double checked the dates. I've been to the computer
history museum several times over the years. Always at events, but still. I
just assumed it'd been open for a long time.

------
zandorg
A donation from the Bill & Melinda Gates foundation! I'm glad Bill doesn't
forget his roots.

------
s3graham
I visited last year, definitely worth a visit if you're in the area. The
Babbage engine reconstruction and the PARC stuff I especially found neat. Not
to mention the nostalgia of seeing your first TRS-80 Model I (or whatever your
first was).

------
arjn
Yeah. I visited the museum in May 2010 and it was open then. I recall that one
portion was closed for renovation or something but there was still plenty to
see. The Babbage engine was the star of the show.

------
rjray
I went to an open-house for this new exhibit. I can't recommend it highly-
enough... the collection is amazing, and the displays they've built around
some of the pieces are just as much so. Definite +1.

------
rgrieselhuber
Re-opens.

------
shadowpwner
Is this museum starting the tour off with a simple, "old" video game with a
custom joystick?

~~~
egg
If I recall correctly the tour begins with an abacus.

------
haploid
Huh? SFGate is a little slow on the uptake. The museum has been open for many
years now. I was there two years ago.

~~~
abstractbill
Parts of it have been closed for at least months - last time I went there
wasn't much to see and the staff told us they were renovating.

